# move



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

looking at move to Manila, after tax approx PHP 170K left monthly, I figure 50-60K for relatively nice apartment, rest on private/intl school, driver and every day expenses. Im thinking despite significant drop from what I am used to, its all relative to location and this does looks like a good deal on paper, though big change in lifestyle given cautionary words about expat life in Manila.....

any link to regular monthly expenses for family of 3 appreciated.... thanks


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

There was a good post/thread started back in about May by CebuCitizen on here that addresses the different levels of living and cost associated to each, when in turn is affected by Where you live. Since you are looking at Manila, that is well addressed in the thread as I recall.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/442226-cost-living.html


started 24MAY


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I worked in Manila for almost 4 years. I would say the most important consideration is where are you going to be working?If you're working in Makati, there are lots of nice places there but a lot of expats working in Makati are living in Fort Bonifacio. Its a few minutes further on the drive but more open and a bit cleaner air.

If you will be working in Ortigas, you will probably want to live in Ortigas or not far from it. Eastwood City is very nice and now that there is a grocery store there, you would really only have to leave for work.


----------

